# Ariens gt20



## Robert O'Donnell (Mar 18, 2020)

Can someone tell me what year my tractor is by the model number or serial number? Model # 931019. Serial # 000362. Thank you Bob. It's a GT20


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

1979-1982

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

